# Anybody Considered the Community College Route?



## Klatu (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a buddy who is getting his inital 101's and etcetera out of the way in Com. College, Freshman year, then transfering to USC to study film. I've thought about this myself, has anyone else? Anybody doing it? It seems like an economical alternative to the $30,000 a year you'd pay for all those beginner/required courses......


----------



## Klatu (Mar 3, 2003)

I have a buddy who is getting his inital 101's and etcetera out of the way in Com. College, Freshman year, then transfering to USC to study film. I've thought about this myself, has anyone else? Anybody doing it? It seems like an economical alternative to the $30,000 a year you'd pay for all those beginner/required courses......


----------



## monodynamic (Mar 3, 2003)

At USC, you make movies your freshman year.
During one semester, you make like 5 digital shorts. It is crazy as hell as far as I hear, but how is that different than now?
What?
I don't need to go to film school?
Oh? Okay!


----------



## video_filmmaker (Mar 4, 2003)

Thats what Im doing. Im going to Pasadena city college only to transfer to USC, UCLA or Art center college of design.


----------



## Klatu (Mar 4, 2003)

Right. Are you an in state resident? How much does that cost you? Are you studying anything film-related at com. college? I am looking at Orange Coast college in Orange County, and they have a comprehensive study program involving filmic arts.......


----------



## video_filmmaker (Mar 5, 2003)

Well Financial aid pays for all my classes. HA! With all the extra cash I got a ton of awesome equiptment. PCC has a good film/video program. most of the teachers there went to USC. They are great teachers (specially my screenwriting teacher). Anyways it has a good transfer rate to usc, Ucla and art center. But right now im not taking any of those classes anymore. Im concentrating on GED to transfer.


----------



## TizzyEntertainment (Mar 5, 2003)

Or, you could get REALLY lucky, and go to a community college like mine ( www.pbcc.edu/filmtv ) and have the faculty make a High Def feature, with your script, and you co directing. Check out every option. Leave no stone unturned.
R. Michael McWhorter
www.tizzyentertainment.8m.com
www.tizzystoryboardartist.8m.com

And you shall know us by the trail of dead.


----------



## Klatu (Mar 6, 2003)

I hope I can grab some financial aid as well. 

ALERT! Keep ya'll's eyes open for the Hollywood Underground Film Festival, April 17th-20th, in which my film, 'At The Diner' will be screened. 
WORD!

more to come.....


----------

